# starting plants in dixie cups



## ttotheh (May 14, 2009)

i took a 4oz spongebob dixie cup filled it with my soil and put my germed seed in it but i think i may have packed the soil to tight beacause when i put water in it it just sat on top of the soil n took forever to sink in any suggestions????


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

the soil should be loose, you did pack it too tight.  Remember to punch a hole in the bottom for water to drain.  I never pack the soil, just fill the cup to the brim, water it down so that the soil settles deeper in the cup, and then top it off with a little more soil if you want.


----------



## ttotheh (May 14, 2009)

so what do i do the seeds already in there


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*erm losen the soil gently on top ,,you could try squeezing the sides to gently break it up ,,eace: apart from that dig the seed out and repott ,,:48:*


----------



## ttotheh (May 14, 2009)

thanks i took the seed out nd loosened the soil everythings good now


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 14, 2009)

Dude   I never use less than a 16 oz cup the plastic kind  I punch several holes in the bottom fill the soil all the way to the top water it in the soil will settle then I use my finger punch a hole about 1/2 inch deep drop in the seed and lightly fill in the hole. Planting in a 4 oz cup will require a very quick transplant.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 15, 2009)

SpongeBob is my favorite .  Mix some perlite into the soil next time and use (bigger) solo cups.


----------



## wmmeyer (May 15, 2009)

I accidentally stumbled upon the "Peat Pellet" starters at wallyworld a couple weeks ago, had never used them before.  I started some seed and they worked wonderfully well, with a 100% germination.  I left them sit under a 23w CFL for about 5 days, and when roots started showing thru the bottom of the peat, I just buried the whole thing in my 5-gallon bucket.  No transplating, no stress to the plant, seemed like a wonderful thing to me.  My question is, hardly any of the experts mentions using them on this forum.  How Come?  Am I missing something?


----------

